# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Dream weapon of choice

## Megaquake2012

Okay so I'm wondering what is your favorite weapon and what category is it in(Real-gun sword cannon ship car etc.) or magical(elemental control magical weapons destroying your enemies clothes and leaving them naked while you slice them)

----------


## gab

Oooh, me like this question.

*Firearm* - my waking life preference, and long time dream companion. Not very effective, because I normally have lint, rice and breadcrumbs for ammo : (
*2x4 - long rectangular stick* - my subconscious equiped me with this when attacked by a monster and boy, did it take care of him. No clue why a stick though. But I love it, coz it's a gift from my subC : D
*sword* - I would like to get this, because I'm really impressed by that sword wielding chick in Walking Dead.

----------


## JadeGreen

> destroying your enemies clothes and leaving them naked while you slice them



what.png

I'd probably go with an indestructible bamboo bo staff. It can be lethal, but doesn't have to be. Simple, versatile and effective.

----------


## Sivason

Sexification ray! You focus this Jedi power on any irritating DC and they morph into a sexy and willing DC.

Other than that I do not need or choose to use weapons. I know how boring. I just use TK to fling them around or some such thing. 

Really I almost never have to do anything, I just go with the sexification ray.

----------


## gab

> Sexification ray! You focus this Jedi power on any irritating DC and they morph into a sexy and willing DC.



Sivason, 

the topic is "Weapons", not "coolest power we would all like to have"  ::chuckle::

----------


## Sivason

Darn. I have no dream weapons if powers do not count. Maybe sometime I will summon a "Sexification Ray Gun"

----------


## Megaquake2012

My favorite weapon makes my a walking tank in my dreams it's THE ARMOUR OF THE OLYMPIANS fitted with THE HOLY WEAPONS OF MOUNT OLYMPUS:The Armour Of The Olympians was crafted by Hepetehsus god of labour and forge he crafted it using the flame of Olympus with all the godly powers in it it can unleash the power of the gods on any foe:The Holy Weapons Of Mount Olympus are:the Hooks Of Hades(devastating chained hooks which can rip the souls out of anything even the gods themselves) Neamean Cetus(used by the mighty Hercules it increases your strength tenfold) Blade of Olympus(crafted by the three Cyclopes  the most powerful weapon in existence created to send the titans to Tatarus it's so powerful it can kill gods) Posiedons trident(pretty obvious choice it can control the element of water as well as a good slashing weapon with the added ability of causing earthquakes) the Blades of chaos(crafted by ares the god of war it has the powers of chaos imbuded in its blades devastating life suckers) The blades of Athena(crafted by Athena it has Athena's holy powers imbuded in it devastating to all) Zeuses bolt(yes it is weapon not a elemental control power this bolt can zap enemies out of existence and do chain damage) P.S this is my fan fiction for all my LD weapons some of them are crap that don't work much and some are dang awesome(the crap ones I'm still training with)

----------


## Verre

I guess I've pretty much stuck to elemental magic on the rare occasions where violent self-defense seems warranted. Sometimes I use a wand as a focus but more often I just cast the spell without any props. I once froze a guy who was bothering me into solid ice, and another time set a room on fire. 

More typically I will leave a situation rather than fight... I've gotten pretty good at shifting scenes when they get threatening (fly straight up) and using warding magic to seal an area. I enjoy doing battle in other forms of representation, like video games, but in dreams I figure I'm interacting with elements of my own mind, so I hesitate to worsen any existing conflicts!

----------


## ThreeCat

Compassion.

----------


## Sivason

> I guess I've pretty much stuck to elemental magic on the rare occasions where violent self-defense seems warranted. Sometimes I use a wand as a focus but more often I just cast the spell without any props. I once froze a guy who was bothering me into solid ice, and another time set a room on fire. 
> 
> More typically I will leave a situation rather than fight... I've gotten pretty good at shifting scenes when they get threatening (fly straight up) and using warding magic to seal an area. I enjoy doing battle in other forms of representation, like video games, but in dreams I figure I'm interacting with elements of my own mind, so I hesitate to worsen any existing conflicts!



Exactly

----------


## spellbee2

Oooh, I like this topic, though I'm also one of those guys that prefers to run from situations instead of fighting them. To be honest, I don't even think I've had that many threatening situations in my dreams where I had to fight.

*Guns* seem to do the trick, although most often I use them because I'm in some first person shooter video game dream, so there's not really any other options.
Speaking of which, I can do pretty well with a *Portal Gun*. Once I was being chased, so I put a portal on the ceiling, and dropped another right behind me. It was pretty funny to watch the bad guy fall through it, and then end up hitting the ground 30 feet back.
To be honest though, *fists* are usually fine enough for me. I can usually pack a pretty powerful punch, especially when I'm lucid.

I would have to say my dream (no pun inte- yeah, actually I did intend that one) weapon would have to be a *sword* of some kind. I'm a huge Legend of Zelda fan, so I've been trying to get a Master Sword and Shield for a while now.

----------


## Zoth

> Compassion.



I would be lying if I said I didn't picture you hitting a DC using a big sign xD

----------


## Occipitalred

Hmm... My favorite weapon would be "gas grenades" that would put people to sleep. 

I personally dislike all of my violent dreams. It's always in self defense that I attack others and they never die so it's me hitting at their head again and again with a hammer or digging into their flesh, it gets very gory. And the only thing I think when it happens is "Please just die, just die, I don't want to hurt you, I don't want to hurt you, why are you making me do this, just die so it can be over!" 

...Well, those aren't lucid dreams...! In lucid dreams, I always just fly away from confrontation. No one ever follows me. "DCs can't fly"  ::wink::

----------


## Sageous

I think I'm from another planet.  

I read the OP and simply said "Why on earth would I ever need a weapon in a dream, much less have a favorite?"

I think the understanding that nothing, nothing, can hurt me in my dreamworld is weapon enough, and that weapon is sharpened by the knowledge that any attack or attacker is of my own making, so from who exactly am I defending myself?  

Too serious?  Like I said, another planet...

----------


## Dthoughts

:sageous:  fitting, right?

Hahahhahahaah I was hoping I just knew you would post something like this  :Big laugh: 

To me.... It's the.. Orgasminator!!!!! ^_ ^  ^_ ^         

I've had fun with this machine-gun or some unreal-tournament-like overdone green machinery that was super large but still hand-held and light as a faether  :tongue2:  That's my favourite

----------


## Sageous

> fitting, right?
> 
> Hahahhahahaah I was hoping I just knew you would post something like this



Nice.

I wasn't trying to be funny, but I suppose I should be glad I amused you; it's better that way.

----------


## Dthoughts

I tend to get amused. I amuse myself. It has little to do with you. I think I laugh because I actually agree with you. And because I saw ur name and know a bit of ur style of dreaming. It certainly doesn't involve weaponry. So it fits the bill 1+1= ::D: 

Thing is.. I thought when I saw this post. Why a weapon? To destroy ones self? I am left wondering.. What else is there to do in a dream? And also what the hell does Sageous do with his 3k+ lucids  :tongue2:  (I've wondered that for a while now.)

----------


## Sageous

> I tend to get amused. I amuse myself. It has little to do with you. I think I laugh because I actually agree with you. And because I saw ur name and know a bit of ur style of dreaming. It certainly doesn't involve weaponry. So it fits the bill 1+1=



 That's fine, but next time you might consider what that laughter looks like when you put it in print.





> Thing is.. I thought when I saw this post. Why a weapon? To destroy ones self? I am left wondering.. What else is there to do in a dream? And also what the hell does Sageous do with his 3k+ lucids  (I've wondered that for a while now.)



Good point.  Also, I have done many things with my dreams (keep in mind I've been doing this for close to 40 years; I didn't have those 3k+ LD's last week), and have mentioned many things I've done in them on these forums.  One thing I have never had the need for, though, was weaponry.

----------


## Dthoughts

> One thing I have never had the need for, though, was weaponry.



Never.  :smiley:  Peace on earth if u was president.

----------


## Megaquake2012

Well sometimes I use weapons to recreate historical battles(big history buff here) like muskets, m16, Longsword, Flintlocks, bows, etc. that's my main need for weapons otherwise I just like to experiment

----------


## DawnEye11

Hmm...Something I've learned in my dreams is that weapons and fighting can be used for comfort or confidence. You don't need it but it makes you more confident which might boost your control over the dream.  It fails for me most of the time if i'm fighting for the wrong reason though.However, people have different likes or dislikes. Someone could just be using weapons because they enjoy fighting challenges or duels. With what I've experienced I would say my favorite weapon is my dream guide Eye. Since he could become a materialized weapon if i wanted him to. I say Eye because he can beat up a lot of bad dream characters and he has told me before when fighting wasn't needed. (/^-^) (^ w^*)/ Best weapon ever~

----------


## gab

Ok, so my first reply was about non-lucids, since the question was "dream weapon", and I assumed non-lucid dreams.

In lucids though, I never had a weapon. I never met an enemy and I never picked a fight.

In dreams that were on verge of being lucid, my subC made choices for me. Like I saw an animal that scares me to hell, and I heard my subC making me say: Oh look what a cute lizzard" and that changed the scary thing into a cutest geckko. It's like that all the time. My subC helps me out before I even know what's happening. As much as I love weapons, I would not kill a person or an animal, except in like a freedom fight or similar.

I'm gonna go for the sexification ray thing next time, haha. I mean, you can't take yourself too seriously when you nekked, right?

----------


## JadeGreen

> I've experienced I would say my favorite weapon is my dream guide Eye. Since he could become a materialized weapon if i wanted him to.



So you admit it then? He really is soul Evans?

----------


## DawnEye11

> So you admit it then? He really is soul Evans?



Hahaha > w > Nooo

----------


## proctree

> Ok, so my first reply was about non-lucids, since the question was "dream weapon", and I assumed non-lucid dreams.
> 
> In lucids though, I never had a weapon. I never met an enemy and I never picked a fight.
> 
> In dreams that were on verge of being lucid, my subC made choices for me. Like I saw an animal that scares me to hell, and I heard my subC making me say: Oh look what a cute lizzard" and that changed the scary thing into a cutest geckko. It's like that all the time. My subC helps me out before I even know what's happening. As much as I love weapons, I would not kill a person or an animal, except in like a freedom fight or similar.
> 
> I'm gonna go for the sexification ray thing next time, haha. I mean, you can't take yourself too seriously when you nekked, right?



Oh, wow. You've managed to never ever have to fight in 211 LDs? That's quite an achievement. I can barely go 2-3 LDs without someone deciding to attack me. I do tend to be kind of an ass in my dreams, but after being attacked by a lollipop man I am fairly sure that the frequent violence in my dreams is not only my fault.

----------


## gab

> Oh, wow. You've managed to never ever have to fight in 211 LDs? That's quite an achievement. I can barely go 2-3 LDs without someone deciding to attack me. I do tend to be kind of an ass in my dreams, but after being attacked by a lollipop man I am fairly sure that the frequent violence in my dreams is not only my fault.



Most of my LDs were super short to short. Now they have become much longer, up to an hour long events. But yes, I have never been attacked. I remember only one occasion, when a DC I was talking to started to morph into something scary and evil. Before he finished, my subC made me say something like "you are nice and I love you". That stopped his morphing and he changed back to a nice person. We held hands and flew off to the sunset. Literally.

Maybe I'm lucky, or maybe it's my mentality. I don't wish for any kind of confrontation. And my subC must know it.

----------


## Occipitalred

In what situations do you fight proctree? What's the context?

The only confrontation I ever get in my lucid dreams, are dream characters furious that I trespassed when I didn't actually. I wonder if it is my fault. I'd like to know. I always fly away so I have never had a lucid fight.

----------


## Sivason

My new favorite weapon is Half Gravity/Half Inertia with a splash of confusion, to unify the physics!

Oh yeah, deal with that , DC!

----------


## Megaquake2012

My DC's are mixed a lot some are aggressive some are real personalities and some are good and some are plain douches

----------


## proctree

> In what situations do you fight proctree? What's the context?
> 
> The only confrontation I ever get in my lucid dreams, are dream characters furious that I trespassed when I didn't actually. I wonder if it is my fault. I'd like to know. I always fly away so I have never had a lucid fight.



The context is almost always different. Sometimes I just get randomly attacked, although if that happens I usually 'veto' the DC's decision to attack me by rewinding back time to just before he did and changing his decision. It sounds complicated and hard, but it's pretty easy to do once you get the hang of it. You just have to switch your attention from the present to the past, and boom, that DC has never attacked you.
But most of the time DCs attack me because of something I've said or done. As I said, I tend to be an ass in my dreams cause I'm basically God on Earth in them. I usually roll with it once they attack me, because I feel like excessive veto-ing damages the 'plot' of the dream. It feels a bit like cheating if I veto every bad thing that happens in a dream.

Honestly, having tons of lucid fights has actually helped me more than it has hurt me. I think it's one of the reasons why my dream control is so good right now. First time I did TK, I was fighting. First time I did elemental control, I was fighting. First time I flew, well, I only flew so I could slam into some random jerk who flipped me off. Almost all of my early dream control techniques come from me deciding to bash someone's head in. Heh, kind of like how we only got to the Moon because of the Cold War.

----------


## Occipitalred

Hmmm, 

That's interesting. The different experiences people have with their dreams. Me it's the opposite. Everything I have learnt was when no one was trying to catch me. But this conversation has motivated me to do something about it. I need to find a way to stop it. And my weapon will be my mind, my compassion, perhaps, as ThreeCat said. Or maybe my weapon should be forgiveness? DCs attack me because they want to punish me for a crime I haven't done (Trespassing), maybe I have to forgive myself for a crime I haven't committed? Well, I was dared to find a red panda so that's what I am doing in my next lucid dream, but after that, I am going to a blacksmith and asking him what mind "weapon" I need to give the eternal peace to my DCs... (Not death, just peace)  :smiley:

----------


## proctree

> Hmmm, 
> 
> That's interesting. The different experiences people have with their dreams. Me it's the opposite. Everything I have learnt was when no one was trying to catch me. But this conversation has motivated me to do something about it. I need to find a way to stop it. And my weapon will be my mind, my compassion, perhaps, as ThreeCat said. Or maybe my weapon should be forgiveness? DCs attack me because they want to punish me for a crime I haven't done (Trespassing), maybe I have to forgive myself for a crime I haven't committed? Well, I was dared to find a red panda so that's what I am doing in my next lucid dream, but after that, I am going to a blacksmith and asking him what mind weapon I need to give the eternal peace to my DCs... (Not death, just peace)



Oh god. Last time I tried to give someone eternal peace I burned their brains and eyes out. I was LD RPing a king in medieval England and some knight asked me for that as his reward for completing his quest or whatever. I put my hand on his head and in the middle of the peacefication I though 'hey this is a bit like how angels smite people in supernatural'(don't judge me).. and well, I guess you can infer what happened afterwards. I bullshitted all the other DCs that he went to heaven or something but I've never tried giving someone eternal peace since. Why can't DCs ask for me something easier, like infinite prostitutes or mountains of gold I dunno.

----------


## Megaquake2012

Your dream was historically accurate?

----------


## Occipitalred

I liked that dream of yours, proctree. I liked imagining your awkwardness as you invent an explication to the court for his eyes melting! It reminds me of a lucid dream of my own when I came out of a building into a parking lot and saw two boys playing peacefully. I made a gesture with my hand to make one fly (it was all with good playful intentions). Instead of flying, a car fell from the sky and landed on him. That was awkward. I just moved on with the dream... But let's just say accidental murders are too easy in dreams.

----------


## snoop

Lots of the weapons from Gantz would be interesting to use in a dream. My favorite is probably the Y-gun because of how retardedly versatile it really seems to be. I can't think of many situations where it wouldn't solve the problem right away.
List of Gantz equipment - Gantz Wiki

Also, I don't feel pain in dreams, so any kind of fight is fairly one-sided. I have the ability to spontaneously move in bullet time too, it kinda just happens but at the right moments if that makes sense. Any of the Gantz weapons in combination with feeling no pain and being able to slow down time spontaneously is enough to fight a group of enemies (probably like 20 human sized ones at once).

----------


## Sivason

I used a wall as a weapon yesterday. I felt as if a DC had been responsible for everything turning horror movie like and that he had caused the door to disappear (probably because he was laughing wickedly and mocking me). I decided to open a way out through the wall, using the DC as a battering ram. That is what he gets for laughing about it.

I did that by instinct and after just 3 quick slams of him into the wall, I became more reasonable and just teleported to a new scene.

----------


## insideout

I'm also one of those who have no desire to use weapons in my lucid dreams.

One time, someone in a lucid dream pulled a gun on me. I told them it couldn't hurt me, but I was so annoyed at them that I tied their limbs into knots with my bare hands.

If I were to choose a dream weapon, it would probably be a big hammer, or club. Something blunt.
Or a freeze gun, I guess. I have "frozen" people before in lucid dreams, but not with a gun.

----------


## Kaitakaro

For all my underwater dreams ( which i often have since my VILD/WILD induction is based on the feeling of diving)

I basically copied the ability of an electric ray to send out shockwaves, to cope with all the bizarre underwater-fauna my subconscious comes up with.

Weak shockwaves to attract attention and strong ones to get rid of it.

----------


## gab

> ...And my weapon will be my mind, my compassion, perhaps, as ThreeCat said. Or maybe my weapon should be forgiveness? DCs attack me because they want to punish me for a crime I haven't done (Trespassing), maybe I have to forgive myself for a crime I haven't committed?



Mhm. That's what Robert Waggoner says in his Gateways to the inner self. Most, if not everything that's bad or scary in our dreams are reflections of our parts that we don't like about ourselves. Some faults that we have and we reject them and fight against them. It would make sense, if they presented in our dreams as monsters that we fight against, but never can win. At least till we make peace with that part we don't like, but despite of that, it is part of us. We should make peace and accept it to become a whole being. Then we can start on changing it, if it can be changed.

So Waggoner recommeds to project love and acceptance towards the scary thing in the dream, which in turn changes it into something non-threatening, or it even merges with the dreamer. It wouldn't hurt also to explore in waking life what we don't like about ourselves and work on accepting or changing it, if possible. For exapmle, we can't change color of eyes, but we can work on anger issues or being shy.

So best weapon could be love and compassion. I guess I have been practicing this with help of my subC. I love my subC. Such a compassionate badass.  ::chuckle:: 





> For all my underwater dreams ( which i often have since my VILD/WILD induction is based on the feeling of diving)...



oohhhhh, I love that. I love the sinking feeling when transitioning, and I love being under water. I have problems transitioning from the sinking to a LD.So from now on, I'll be sinking/diving into a tropical ocean : D

Thank you  ::bow::

----------


## Occipitalred

That's interesting Gab! 

I have been thinking about it (even created a thread  :tongue2: ) and I feel like the situation is not that these people/animals are aspects of me I don't like. Instead, I think, the situation as a whole is a representation of my tendency for feeling guilt and self-doubt. So I don't have to forgive myself or give my attacker compassion. What I need to do is remember I am a good person, a great person  :tongue2:  and do my best. I'll ask how I can amend for the situation or let the animal smell me so they can become comfortable with me. If they are not receptive, than I will look away (it's quite effective in making obstacles disappear for me) and move on. I am feeling pretty optimistic with this. 

What bothers me a little bit with Waggoner's method is that, if I am not mistaken, he is trying to solve the problem from inside the dream. I feel like the dream is making me aware of a waking life situation. If I act nice with my dream monsters because I know it's just a dream, I am not dealing with my waking life self-doubt problem. I am merely exercising lucid dream control. I think I need to use the dream to solve waking life problems and use a compatible technique in the dream. And only once I succeed in waking life will the recurring dream disappear. Well, that's what I hope  :tongue2: .

----------


## gab

You could be right, occipitalred.

The way I understood Waggoner is this:

Deal with monsters inside the dream by accepting them and showing them love.
Prevent monsters in dreams to ever appear by resolving your issues with not liking yourself during day, by accepting us as a whole. With our good and bad parts alike.

But ofc, whatever message you get from that, and whatever works for each individual could be different, I would go with that.

I would also say, that knowing that you are a good person equals accepting your faults and shorcomings. If you have any, that is. I'm not trying to say that you do. But sometimes people tend to feel bad even if they didn't do anything wrong or there is nothing wrong with them. 

And your tendency to feel guilt could be exactly that part about yourself that you don't like.

I'm not gonna pretend that I understand the whole thing. But this works for me and for my subC, so yeeeey!

----------


## Occipitalred

Sounds good!  ::D: 

(And you do seem to understand).  ::tongue::

----------


## VinceField

My weapon of choice is Love.

----------


## Kaitakaro

Compassion and understanding is great... when it works
(at least from my experience) the subC not allways has something meaningful to say and often just works on karmic garbage,
you could argue that this is just the moment to get rid of it but when your subC just sends in DCs who quite frankly pull the half-gravity gun at you...
It's time to quickly stop and change the dreamscene or (like sivason posted before) try to unify some DCs head with a wall.





> ...I love the sinking feeling when transitioning, and I love being under water. I have problems transitioning from the sinking to a LD.So from now on, I'll be sinking/diving into a tropical ocean : D



I find the feeling of floating and the stillness of being underwater perfect for the transition phase.
The movement of diving than is practically my anchor and the ability to breath in the water helps as a constant RC
but i guess i am getting off topic here  :smiley:

----------


## Occipitalred

> Compassion and understanding is great... when it works
> (at least from my experience) the subC not allways has something meaningful to say and often just works on karmic garbage,
> you could argue that this is just the moment to get rid of it but when your subC just sends in DCs who quite frankly pull the half-gravity gun at you...
> It's time to quickly stop and change the dreamscene or (like sivason posted before) try to unify some DCs head with a wall.



I think it is as you say, Kaitakaro, but when the dream is not a recurring event. Yes, your dream could just be a common dream about an evil DC, I mean, there is violence in most books and movies we read/watch so it would not be impressive. But in some case, the themes are recurring and I think it has to be addressed differently.  :smiley:  (I think that's what you were saying)





> ...when your subC just sends in DCs who quite *frank*ly pull the *half-gravity* gun at you...
> It's time to quickly stop and change the dreamscene or (like sivason posted before) try to *unify* some DCs head with a wall.



You have used all the right words!  :Big laugh:

----------


## gab

The half-gravity sure made me pause and check the IP, haha :evilgrin:

I think that even if you are NOT working out some karmic lefovers or something real from this lifetime, you can use love and compassion to change any random scary dream. Because as we know, dreams do react to our feelings and thoughts and expectations. I choose love.

----------


## Kaitakaro

> ...
> You have used all the right words!



Just before i posted this i read about the new branch of natural science that had been developed in the senseless banter area (the Frysics : frank + physics)
and i am sry for my redefinition of the word frankly , i hope it doesn't last  :;-): .

----------


## Occipitalred

> I know , i just read about the new branch of natural science that had been developed in the senseless banter area (the Frysics : frank + physics)



Haha  :tongue2:  Actually, it was developed in the science & mathematics area but who would have guessed. It's been in senseless banter for less than a week. But the hopes are that it will create no more uprisings so let's get back to tapioca... I meant, topic. Although, I would use tapioca as a weapon... In a food fight  :tongue2:

----------


## gab

Don't apologise. Fundamentally, you are right. You correctly unified some thoughts, no matter if it's visible or not visible to us at this moment.

----------


## Kaitakaro

> Don't apologise. Fundamentally, you are right. You correctly unified some thoughts, no matter if it's visible or not visible to us at this moment.



As long it is not half-visible it's ok with me  :wink2: 





> Haha  Actually, it was developed in the science & mathematics area but who would have guessed. It's been in senseless banter for less than a week. But the hopes are that it will create no more uprisings so let's get back to tapioca... I meant, topic. Although, I would use tapioca as a weapon... In a food fight



I see ,that thread made a lot of progress into the right direction( some fanfics were really good  ::D: ) and when it all ends in a giant tapioca fight it would be an appropriate finale.






> I think that even if you are NOT working out some karmic lefovers or something real from this lifetime, you can use love and compassion to change any random scary dream. Because as we know, dreams do react to our feelings and thoughts and expectations. I choose love.



Yes the underlying emotion really sets the tone for the dream, its one of the many reasons why i prefer Wild over Dild LD's.
Since in a Wild one can form the dream from the beginning.






> I think it is as you say, Kaitakaro, but when the dream is not a recurring event. Yes, your dream could just be a common dream about an evil DC, I mean, there is violence in most books and movies we read/watch so it would not be impressive. But in some case, the themes are recurring and I think it has to be addressed differently.  (I think that's what you were saying)



Exactly  :smiley:

----------


## MeannCat

> Okay so I'm wondering what is your favorite weapon and what category is it in(Real-gun sword cannon ship car etc.) or magical(elemental control magical weapons destroying your enemies clothes and leaving them naked while you slice them)



The only weapon I've ever used in a dream is a kind I sorta made up. So I guess magical?...no wait go with sci-fi since it doesn't technically involve magic. It's a pair of black metal handles (note they do not have blades) that when activated the designs on it glow pink, pink blades of energy come out from one end of each. How strong the blade is, is how strong the weilder is, once the one weilding these twin blades has gotten too weak the handles shut off, this in turn makes the energy blades shatter like glass and disappear.

----------


## Dthoughts

^i'm curios that's a cool weapon how'd you come up with that?

----------


## MeannCat

> ^i'm curios that's a cool weapon how'd you come up with that?



Not entirely sure. All I know is I came up with it in one of my many daydreams over a year ago. *shrugs*

----------


## Mzzkc

I've used a katana so frequently in dreams that I've built up crazy amounts of muscle memory. To the point where folks with proper training are often surprised to find that I haven't had any at all.

----------


## Eonnn

I've become somewhat of an expert at manifesting swords out of the thin air. I clench my fists and put them together out in front, then slowly pull them apart whilst visualising and feeling the sword manifest between them.

Other than that I sometimes manifest a gun in my pocket or tucked in the back of my pants.

----------


## The Cusp

I always go with swords, unless it's for zombies, in which case nothing beats a mace.

----------


## Xantox

Shark arms! Or blade skin. So whenever they touch you they get cut.

----------


## FryingMan

> Sexification ray! You focus this Jedi power on any irritating DC and they morph into a sexy and willing DC.
> 
> Other than that I do not need or choose to use weapons. I know how boring. I just use TK to fling them around or some such thing. 
> 
> Really I almost never have to do anything, I just go with the sexification ray.



Lightsabre, but after reading this I realized I've got it all wrong!

----------


## Gaea

*Gaea's Dream Weapons*


*1.* A fancy, long sword
*2.* A nuclear bomb
*3.* A Vaporizer
*4.* A Trap
*5.* Completely obliterating the world or Supernova Explosion
*6.* Manipulation of Thoughts
*7.* Starting a Armageddon / Cataclysm
*8.* Anything...

Yet to use any of those in battle, Q.Q
but I could if I wanted too
 :Off to Bed:

----------


## Dream_King

I'm currently trying to work my way out of a very long dry spell but once I do begin to have regular lucid dreams again I would love to either have a sword or a hidden blade like in Assassin's Creed.

----------


## acatalephobic

> Don't apologise. Fundamentally, you are right. You correctly unified some thoughts, no matter if it's visible or not visible to us at this moment.



Stands as my vote for funniest/most accidentally insightful quote of 2015 thusfar! The truthyness so good it hurts my belly now can't stop laughin! x}

*But as for the OP*: First thing that sprang to mind is, I should like to have umbrella.

I'm truly of the "not about weapons" camp as well, but hell, I figure if nothing else it could keep the rain out of my eyes and the sunburn of my shoulders, right? Just like regular umbrella. Thas what you call a win-win.

But since it's a dream I start thinking imaginatively...could be ANYthing say, like...


*Spoiler* for _brainstorm_: 




Can be used as protection from diverse elements, beyond the weather perhaps...
Hmm, could be supercrazay strong even. 
Use like shield against barrage of shrapnel!

Maybe conceal weapon of some kind?
For emergencies ONLY, of course..
Blade or laser, preferably...non-lethal use only..

¡¡¡
spellbee2 have right idea with portal gun, FAR more useful than conventional gun to me, yesirree...

Maybe could fly, like Mary Poppins eh?
Could float on water, I sit like frog on lily pad say...
Could collect water even, in case of fire!

ooo, OOO!
Could have special design on it!
That when spun just right could put evil-doers to SLEEP!  
Power of peace and love put them to sleep, make them have special dreams that change their evil way to GOOD!  Ya, das very good indeed!

Aye, likin this _dreambrella_ more and more by the second, eh!
Death dodgers aye! *BSHEW BSHEW* 
x}

Can hear the announcement already, over loudspeaker:
TEAM GOOD WINS (again)! 
INDESPUTABLE VICTORY BY UMBRELLA!

And zee crowd goes WILD!  
x}



So yes, an umbrella for me please.
=}

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I'm known for wielding a katana, along with telekinesis for shoving/pulling people around (and into walls). If TK doesn't work (happens, depends on the dream) I use my enhanced strength to throw them around.

In some dreams I can also wield fireballs, use soundwaves by screaming at them very loudly (catapulting them into walls, even more powerful than TK), and immolation (focusing and tensing up my body, immolating everything around me). In extreme cases I can detonate, resulting in total destruction of my surrounding area (and sometimes the dream itself).

----------


## NinjaLukeI

Recently, I started summoning an odd, curved gold and blue sword. I like it because it's the first time I've properly summoned a sword, and I did it in the same manner the Shardbearers would do it in the Stormlight Archive  ::D:

----------


## Nighthawk09

Shot fireballs from my hands once.... thought it was real until I woke up in disappointment :/

----------


## goldenphoniex

1 small minigun on each shoulder.  (the weird thing is i never have used this in my dreams)
a giant mech that shoots micro nukes

----------


## Ashikael

Dragon Ball Z ki blasts. That's pretty much it. I don't really need any weapons, though. Nothing in my lucids really requires it :p

I also have Piccolo's 'clothes beam' from DBZA, which I guess isn't really a weapon, but I can use it to change my clothes to cool armor, maybe give myself an arm laser and such.

----------


## priceleecushing

> Oooh, me like this question.
> 
> *Firearm* - my waking life preference, and long time dream companion. Not very effective, because I normally have lint, rice and breadcrumbs for ammo : (
> *2x4 - long rectangular stick* - my subconscious equiped me with this when attacked by a monster and boy, did it take care of him. No clue why a stick though. But I love it, coz it's a gift from my subC : D
> *sword* - I would like to get this, because I'm really impressed by that sword wielding chick in Walking Dead.





I have only been able to fire a firearm once or twice in a dream. The gun usually will not work, or will bend or melt, or the bullets will kinda just fall out. Only one dream ever where I fired a gun at some people out of self defence in which the gun actually fired correctly.

----------


## priceleecushing

what would be cool is if you fired a handgun or rifle and the bullets were explosive rounds. That would make for an interesting dream. Ha ha

----------


## Delta09

Fav weapon, you say? Here is my list

Ironman's fists with missiles flying out of it
a sword. Sliced a big black frog once.
my bare hands

----------


## Rojazora

Physical weapon: Katana or sword of some kind
Non-physical weapon: energy blasts/blades/shield (DBZ style)
and if all else fails, I do love hand to hand combat with dream characters.

----------


## Sensei

Sword, fire, or hand to hand! I love hand to hand fights!!!

----------


## Ginsan

I'm not a very skilled lucid dreamer, so I usually go with punches and kicks that are powered by dream energy, but in a good lucid dream I can shoot fire out of my hands. And the strongest attack I did, and I did it in I think 3 or 4 dreams but I think it was only really really powerful in 1 dream, the first time I used it. And that is an air-slash. I build up energy in my arm and then slash and a very sharp, big and powerful wave of energy goes through the air. The first time I did this was in one of my coolest dreams ever, I was a big bird, I could do short distance teleportation and I shot the energy wave out of my claws. Really cool   ::D:    For those who watch Bleach, yes... It's a Getsuga Tenshou.

----------


## Hitokage

Katana!!!!

----------


## Kageonite

A black cane with a silver steel skull handle. It has the ability to morph into any weapon I can think of.

----------

